# ENFP - Career Advice



## built2spill (Oct 2, 2016)

New ENFP member here. I know this is going to be a surprise to everyone :tongue: but I am looking to make a career change.

I graduated with a business degree, focusing in information technology, and immediately started with customer support and 5 years later am a consultant making good money. The only issue is I don't get to work with enough people. Most of my day is filled with technical work (programming/configuration) and by the end of the day I am left feeling mostly drained and feel like I am missing something to be honest. Looking back, I felt the most satisfied with the customer support but made half as much as I do now. I would be open to staying in IT if I could do something working primarily with people as I still like technology.

Most ENFP research I have done tends to bring up relatively impractical careers such as musician and actor (no offense to those actors). I know, you cant have your cake and eat it too, but are there any ENFPs that truly enjoy their job/career and make a good living?


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum! 

I'm kind of in the same boat as you so I'd be lacking any career advice. Although, before making any further decisions in your career, can the company you work for offer you a more people orientated position? You, being an asset to the company I'm sure they'd rather reposition you than lose you altogether. 

As for myself, I don't hold any certificates or degrees so ideally I'd invest my time creating new ideas and bringing them to life. I'm still yet to create a business I'd give an arm and a leg for, but when that time comes, 'a living' and enjoyment will be a sure thing


----------



## erica.scarfo (Dec 30, 2021)

I hope you are in a better situation right now!


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Just realize the post is old lol 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

